
What Microsoft’s revival can teach other tech companies - prostoalex
https://www.economist.com/leaders/2019/07/25/what-microsofts-revival-can-teach-other-tech-companies
======
std_throwaway
I learned that you can change your public image to suit your current needs in
whatever way you want and people will soon forget the past.

Soon, Microsoft will have always been a big supporter of open source in the
minds of most people.

~~~
mc32
It works the other way too. Many people still believe in Google’s abandoned
motto; but that motto has been dead for quite some time.

~~~
std_throwaway
Yes, there's basically no integrity. Only the appearance of it. A company
isn't this way or that way they just do whatever is most promising in that
moment.

------
vikinghckr
Sorry, but this so called Microsoft revival under Nadella is pure marketing,
not in the least bit technical. Under Ballmer (and Gates before him),
Microsoft were a super ambitious company that tried to be the best at
everything it did, and they made an effort to recruit the best programmers.
Under Nadella, Microsoft completely lacks any ambition, and almost all of
their best programmers have left for Google, Facebook or Amazon. They are now
officially the new IBM. Not in the least bit exciting or something to emulate.

~~~
kerng
To my knowledge Microsoft pays well - maybe not like Facebook, but on the
other hand employees have a life and can focus on family, whichbin return
reflects the Nadella version of Microsoft.

I recommend reading "Hit refresh" from Nadella. Fascinating book that teaches
a lot about being humble and grateful.

~~~
vikinghckr
I don't doubt that Nadella is humble, and so is Microsoft under him. But my
point is they're not in the least bit ambitious technically. They are not
trying to make any product that's the best in the world. The old Microsoft,
and the current Google/Facebook/Amazon all have that ambition.

------
bocklund
Odd that this is gaining tracking at the same time that they are under fire
for banning GitHub accounts.

------
vmurthy
Tl;dr 1\. Don’t f __* over your customers and partners. 2. Don’t build what
_you_ want and expect that everyone will use.

I had read “Hit Refresh” a while ago and Nadella does talk a lot about
empathy. It felt a bit woozy at that time but my experience as a PM is really
beginning to show me the importance of listening to your customers.

------
ailideex
Something which Azure has taught me is that people will eat shit from
Microsoft by the spoonful and pay them for it.

~~~
sieabahlpark
Don't say this on Reddit you'll be met with that azure is the best cloud out
of the three major ones.

~~~
lowdose
Bunch of amateurs.

~~~
mayankkaizen
You, sir, are very arrogant.

